
Jerry Walker's Low-Level Hardware Channel on YouTube - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGkakWu37P6CuzIZbTlCmvg/videos
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

Video: TIME3 microprocessor built from discrete transistors

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXRp7zmWwN8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXRp7zmWwN8)

Book: Computer Time Travel: How to build a microprocessor from transistors

[https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Time-Travel-
microprocessor-t...](https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Time-Travel-
microprocessor-transistors/dp/0995707200)

